# Partner skill Points for Australian PR Visa



## sivadubai (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking to apply for an Australian PR visa but, I would like to get clarification on the below points:

My spouse has a Bachelors degree in Electronics and she has nearly 2 years of experience in IT. Also, she has a masters degree in UK (MSc Management). As I am applying under the IT specialist category, can I qualify to get 5 points from my spouse?

Please respond to us as I have shortage of 5 points to 60 to eligible for Australian PR.

Thanks!!


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What does this have to do with the UAE? You should ask this question in the Australia section of the forum.


----------

